# Taste That Division Title



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Barring a big comeback by Detroit.......IT'S ONLY 1/2 GAME OUT OF FIRST.

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF

Schilling is a walk in the park tomorrow night.

Morneau 5 for 5 on the night...MVP...MVP....MVP...MVP

Taste it, it's right at the tip of the tongue


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

MMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!! :jammin: :jammin:

Earlier in the year my boys would root for the opposing teams because I was rooting for the Twins but lately they have joined me in watching the Twins leave the sox in the dust and catch the tigers.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Even listening to it on a scratchy radio in the Prairie Pothole hills.......it was sweet. This season is just too sweet not to follow.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

It's really great to see what this season has become - nobody gave them a shot. There is something about the Twins that is unique. I just love to see the small market teams show the big cities how to do it! There has to be a lot of team owners that look at the Twins and say they want to be like them.

BOOOOOOOF - should be another fun matchup tonight.

Agreed on Morneau - MVP!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Let's hope John (I mean Boof) keeps the momentum going!!!


----------



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

At least for now boy's,the only thing your tasting is Tiger Tail.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

(sniff...sniff sniff)

I smell it. I smell not only hte division title but the best record in the AL. Homefield in the Baggydome for the whole playoffs.

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOFFFFFFFFF!

It's nice to see the whitesox reverting to them old selves. Folding like a house of cards come september.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Talked to a buddy of mine in Chicago yesterday and he conceded the better record to the Twins. I won that bet. I did make a new bet on the Vikings/ Bears game however. I don't feel quite as good about that one though, we'll see on Sunday!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

It tastes like a Dome Dog covered in onions, relish, mustard and ketchup with a collector Twins cup full of ice cold beer during batting practice.

Must win 4 out of 7 this week. Then 5/6 next week.

Greatest. Pitcher. Ever. vs. Some guy named Schilling tonight. I'll be watching.

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFFFF!!!!!

This season needs to have a song, and must be written down in the annals of baseball history.

More and more, Gardy deserves the Manager of the Year Award. Leyland has ****** it away. Nothing is harder than to right a sinking ship...and Gardy did that.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I sure hope the twins can take the division. If they do then they play oakland with homefield advantage. If they take the wildcard they play the yankees, with the yankees taking homefield.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHITE SOX ARE DAED.

TWINS VS. DETROIT

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say it's tied after tomorrow. The tigers are off and the twins have YOHIZZLE on the mound. ****'s gonna get real. I don't think I'm that far off in saying that, let's battle for the best record in the AL. F the yankees!!!


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

> F the yankees!!!


Best comment yet!!! This season definitely has some magic to it, I can't wait to play Detoilet!


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

two out of three from Boston, not to bad, I'm sure glad the Twins got rid of David Ortiz, he just wouldn't of been a very good DH behind Mourno. :lol: Do you guys realize were we would be at with that guy, how awesome would that have been. I thought the taken off the hat by Johan last night was a class act after David hit his first homerun, i'm making the call that the twins will win the division by 1 1/2 games, I still think them damn Yankees will have the best record though. Go Twins.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

personally i do blame terry ryan for gettign rid of ortiz. I mean who could have seen what he did coming. Butch Husky could have done the same things. you just don't know.

Even Dick Bremer said last night Boston signed him to be a platoon player with Jeremy Giambi.

I think that is just baseball and why it is so fun to watch. one year a guy can hit 239 with 20 homers and the next year he he is top 10 in the league in most major categories(Moreneau)

Do i wish ortiz was still with the twins heck ya, but Terry Ryan is not a phycic.

:beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

personally i do not blame terry ryan for getting rid of ortiz. I mean who could have seen what he did coming. Butch Husky could have done the same things. you just don't know.

Even Dick Bremer said last night Boston signed him to be a platoon player with Jeremy Giambi.

I think that is just baseball and why it is so fun to watch. one year a guy can hit 239 with 20 homers and the next year he he is top 10 in the league in most major categories(Moreneau)

Do i wish ortiz was still with the twins heck ya, but Terry Ryan is not a phycic.

:beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Do you guys realize were we would be at with that guy, how awesome would that have been.


Probably making the playoffs 4-out-of-the-last-5 years. 

A tough run to catch the Tigers for the division this week after what was an impressive .700 road trip. Four games against a suddenly competitive KC Royals team, and then three vs. She-cago while Detroit plays Toronto and KC. Twins have to win tonight and win out to win the division, IMHO. Detroit's Magic Number is 6 to win the division.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

njsimonson said:


> > Do you guys realize were we would be at with that guy, how awesome would that have been.
> 
> 
> Probably making the playoffs 4-out-of-the-last-5 years.
> ...


Competitive Royals team?????

You mean the one that gave up 10 runs in the first inning Sat. and 9 runs in the second inning yesterday????


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

No...I mean the one that took 2-out-of-3 AT THE METRODOME last time they visited. That and the Twins have only 7 wins out of 12 matchups with the Royals since May..not impressive over the cellar-dwellers.

Detroit has been able to manhandle them as of late...lets hope the Twins do and that the former version of KC shows up...rather than the latter.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes....KC played pretty well the last series at the Dome....but the Twins scored over 50 runs against the KC pitching staff in a 4 game series earlier in the season.

Twins need to get into the KC bullpen.....that's what Detroit did.The KC starter pitched 1/3 of an inning on Sat.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah. I also read recently that the Twins will have to go to Comerica in case of a tie record come Sunday.


----------

